# My Time Lapse acrylic painting video



## StoleArtisan (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi guys, new to the forum, I just started uploading time lapse painting videos on youtube. If you care check it out and let me know what you think. Thank you 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd2xSahUock

www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC9-MbPalD0


----------

